# Courses you find dull and boring



## louise_a (Aug 5, 2016)

Just as a change from threads bout good stuff, how about one about bad. 

This is prompted by me playing Childwall today, the course is so boring, I had played there last year and wasn't impressed but thought I ought to give it another chance hence playing there today.

I think one good test of a course is when you play it a 2nd time you stand on a tee and think ah, I remember this hole. This only happened on the 5th hole and the 17th.  There is just nothing about the course that stands out apart from those 2 holes and maybe the 18th.  but by the time I had reached the 17th I had lost the will to live, I will swear we played at least one hole twice on the back nine, also the greens were shockingly bumpy.

I know there isn't much you can do if the course is flat, but you can vary the lengths of the holes, instead all the par 4s bar one were all quite close in distance, similarly the par 5s and there was nothing special about the par 3s either. Maybe its different when playing off the whites or yellows, I don't know.

The strange thing I find is that even though it is not the cheapest of opens to play in, it is always booked solid, I just don't get it.

Anyway that's my rant over, any other contributions?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 5, 2016)

Rudding Park near Harrogate. Hotel course, very bland. Lots of up and down holes with no real shape.


----------



## 351DRIVER (Aug 5, 2016)

Portobello in Edinburgh, friends from Italy called it Portobrutto


----------



## HankMarvin (Aug 5, 2016)

I once player a course in North Lanarkshire and it was just a load of holes side by side going up and down from what I remember all rather boring. Think it was called Easter Moffat


----------



## IanM (Aug 5, 2016)

Ogbourne Downs near Swindon... Decent views over the downs, but you play the same hole loads of times.. 3 or 4 holes in the middle of the course are the same hole.  8 and 7 are the same, 9 and 18 are the same...    Zzzzzz


Carswell.... On the A420 between Swindon and Oxford.  A old farmers field.  Best left as such.  (Sorry...no offence intended...but zzzzzzzz)


----------



## bobmac (Aug 6, 2016)

Links courses


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 6, 2016)

I agree with Childwall, it's not got a huge amount of variety but in golf you make your own excitement.

For a beginner a course can be lots of fun where a single figure handicap would find it a snooze fest.

I personally just like playing golf, as long as the turf is good, the greens are decent and the rough is cut I am happy.

To really make it I do need variety, views and a little bit of difficulty but they are not necessary on every hole in abundance.


----------



## KenL (Aug 6, 2016)

bobmac said:



			Links courses
		
Click to expand...

A joke surely?

Seems unfair to me for people to be unkind about any course when golf needs to be promoted.

Some courses may be better than others but I have never played a course that has not contained interesting holes and been a challenge.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 6, 2016)

Mitcham - every hole was 380 and tree-lined.  I was completely bored by the 12th.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 6, 2016)

KenL said:



			A joke surely?
		
Click to expand...

Nope.
Given the choice between links, heathland and parkland, I would pick heathland and parkland every time.


----------



## KenL (Aug 6, 2016)

So, would you find playing the Old Course, Royal Troon etc boring?


----------



## IainP (Aug 6, 2016)

IanM said:



			Ogbourne Downs near Swindon... Decent views over the downs, but you play the same hole loads of times.. 3 or 4 holes in the middle of the course are the same hole.  8 and 7 are the same, 9 and 18 are the same...    Zzzzzz


Carswell.... On the A420 between Swindon and Oxford.  A old farmers field.  Best left as such.  (Sorry...no offence intended...but zzzzzzzz)
		
Click to expand...


I'll bite &#55357;&#56835;

How long ago was it you played Carswell? I have heard the stories from long time members so can understand your view. However I joined after the new holes, the remodeled layout and proper greenkeepers. Played Burford and found that a bit meh in comparison.
Happy to host you off the whites and if you still have same view then fair enough, but I don't recognise the description.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 6, 2016)

KenL said:



			So, would you find playing the Old Course, Royal Troon etc boring?
		
Click to expand...

As I said, given the choice, I would pick heathland and parkland every time.


----------



## Robobum (Aug 6, 2016)

IainP said:



			I'll bite &#65533;&#65533;

How long ago was it you played Carswell? I have heard the stories from long time members so can understand your view. However I joined after the new holes, the remodeled layout and proper greenkeepers. Played Burford and found that a bit meh in comparison.
Happy to host you off the whites and if you still have same view then fair enough, but I don't recognise the description.
		
Click to expand...

That's a big shout to compare to Burford!

Been a long time since I played carswell - it used to be easier to stop a ball in the car park as the Tarmac was softer!!

Without having been back it often surprises me that it's remained open. Fair dos if it's been improved.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 6, 2016)

Laleham was the most boring course I have played.
We had to check the tee box numbers to ensure we had not previously played the hole.
46 years ago mind:lol:


----------



## PieMan (Aug 6, 2016)

bobmac said:



			Nope.
Given the choice between links, heathland and parkland, I would pick heathland and parkland every time.
		
Click to expand...

 Nice big, juicy bait you've cast out there Bob - bit early at the moment so I'm sure a load more big fish will be having a good old nibble as the day progresses!!! :whoo:

I love links golf - my favourite type of course and only wish I could play more of it. That said, have played some cracking parkland and heathland courses too. As long as a course is presented in the best condition it could possibly be I'm happy.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 6, 2016)

Rutland County GC. Like many new courses, it needs years for the trees to mature. It's just golf in a big field.


----------



## PieMan (Aug 6, 2016)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Mitcham - every hole was 380 and tree-lined.  I was completely bored by the 12th.
		
Click to expand...

Had my first ever round of golf at Mitcham - lived locally so grew up playing there, although I was never a member. Yes unfortunately a lot of trees, but I suppose that's what you get when you play a course laid out over common land!!!  As public courses go though, actually think it was very good and a good test of golf for most abilities. The last time I went back about 8 years ago, the greens were superb - very quick and true.


----------



## Robobum (Aug 6, 2016)

South Cerney GC.

I could not describe one single hole more than a hour after playing there.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 6, 2016)

bobmac said:



			As I said, given the choice, I would pick heathland and parkland every time.
		
Click to expand...

As an ardent links player I can certainly agree with you in some respects. There's a lot of very bland, flat and boring links courses out there. Even the odd supposed top drawer can get good hype yet you have to ask the question, is it because it's got the links banner/golf in its (supposed) purest form?

Seaton Carew GC has a good reputation, and hosts some prestigious comps, but I feel the first 5 holes are very poor. Great finish, without a doubt but an exceptionally poor start.


----------



## Ross61 (Aug 6, 2016)

The Bedford for me. Flat and featureless. Course was in good condition with good greens, but it seemed every hole was built to a formula.... Bunkers down the side of the fairways and greens raised to a standard height. Some had a bit of water instead of bunkers. Doesn't help that it is surrounded by a housing estate so no view of surrounding area. After the round I could not remember half the holes, which is unusual for me.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Aug 6, 2016)

Mods surely this thread should be closed immediately given the president set with the 'Scotscraig' thread?


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Aug 6, 2016)

Although it is a decent course and a is way ahead of my own course, I have always said that I find Abergele GC boring, up and down, up and down for most of the round. Just my personal opinion and no doubt others will disagree.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 6, 2016)

HDID Kenny said:



			Mods surely this thread should be closed immediately given the president set with the 'Scotscraig' thread?
		
Click to expand...

If this thread is closed because someone is not a fan of a certain golf course then I will be very disappointed. 

I would never return to Ecclestone Park. Found it poorly kept, overly full and pretty dull. I know a forumer is a member there but I am allowed to say my piece. He might not agree with me but you couldn't get me back there again


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 6, 2016)

Town Moor Doncaster.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Aug 6, 2016)

Have to agree about The Bedford. Played a match there recently. Seemed as though the gol course was an afterthought once the houses were built. Summed up by the 9th being reduced from a 410 yard Par 4 to a 130 yard Par 3 due to complaints from two homeowners about balls in their garden. If I never play there again it will be too soon :sbox:


Ross61 said:



			The Bedford for me. Flat and featureless. Course was in good condition with good greens, but it seemed every hole was built to a formula.... Bunkers down the side of the fairways and greens raised to a standard height. Some had a bit of water instead of bunkers. Doesn't help that it is surrounded by a housing estate so no view of surrounding area. After the round I could not remember half the holes, which is unusual for me.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## guest100718 (Aug 6, 2016)

Redbourne is a bit dull.


----------



## HankMarvin (Aug 6, 2016)

bobmac said:



			As I said, given the choice, I would pick heathland and parkland every time.
		
Click to expand...

Bob, is it an age thing ?

Struggling to play anything but high and hard onto soft greens can you not get enough check on Links greens ?

Personally I like a bit of all three but then the thread is not about what type of course its a bit more specific than that


----------



## Green Man (Aug 6, 2016)

In the North East Wynyard is supposed to be one of the better courses but apart from a couple of holes in the front 9 I think it is bland and boring.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 6, 2016)

HDID Kenny said:



			Mods surely this thread should be closed immediately given the president set with the 'Scotscraig' thread?
		
Click to expand...

I hadn't read the Scotscraig thread till I read your post. Good point Kenny. 

I think it's a fine line between criticising a course because it's dull and boring or because it's in bad nick. Tough one.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 6, 2016)

KenL said:



			So, would you find playing the Old Course, Royal Troon etc boring?
		
Click to expand...

Actually Ken playing the Old course did not tick many boxes for me apart from the one that says I have played it. People/stewards shouting at you to hurry up, full off tourists shouting in North American voices. stewards not telling shouting people to shut up because others are playing. Not a massive Links lover overall. Goswick in Northumberland only confirmed that. But and it is a massive but. I loved Seacroft at Skegness and I have booked two courses in Ireland ( Carne and Enniscrone) so I suppose Links, parkland etc there are good and bad in them all. 
Understand the concerns with boring Courses threads, but to equal it out there are underrated courses topics as well. Don't know if it is underrated but Bamburgh golf course is for me one of the best I have played.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 6, 2016)

Mersey valley did it for me.


Played it myself on winter and nearly lost the will to live.     I can usually play for hours on any course and be happy but Mersey valley pushed me to the edge.


Maybe if it wasn't winter it might not have been sombad but I was bored senseless.


----------



## IainP (Aug 6, 2016)

Robobum said:



			That's a big shout to compare to Burford!

Been a long time since I played carswell - it used to be easier to stop a ball in the car park as the Tarmac was softer!!

Without having been back it often surprises me that it's remained open. Fair dos if it's been improved.
		
Click to expand...

This thread was always going to include a few grenades, so thought I'd throw one in for dramatic effect!
Burford is of course, nice. Famed for its greens and upkeep. I had been a nomad and worried about playing the same course every week when I visited. Was a nice day, played nicely, but just came off underwhelmed. Possibly a case of overly high expectations, I should give it another go.
Know what you mean about bounces, Carswell does dry off on several holes quickly. Doesn't have fancy irrigation, but the greenkeepers are out watering each morning these days. Followed them round before work Friday and repaired several pitch marks where holding the greens. Membership now virtually full. 
Having lived near the fens, I have played a few farmers fields, so know the difference!


----------



## IainP (Aug 6, 2016)

Might be older than you think, they tried to make it and "inland links" course originally, and is mostly worked. Then had a change of direction and started planting trees. Not been since but was not convinced it would work out.


----------



## Oohmeoldbacksknackered (Aug 6, 2016)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Mitcham - every hole was 380 and tree-lined.  I was completely bored by the 12th.
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish course maybe. But it has one of my best ever golf memories.
Playing a four-ball with two guys I didn't know. One of them thinned his drive and it bounced off the 2" side of a concrete temp green base and bounced back to clatter his partners knackers. 
Seen many a ball come off a tree. Seen may people hit by errant balls.
But this was the one moment of comedic perfection in a long miserable golf career.
Long live Mitcham GC!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm not a fan of dissing courses.  You just don't know how hard the members are working to make the course as good as possible and reading that others might think it rubbish or that puts people off from playing it is I feel a bit unfair and c ould easily be disheartening.  Besides - we all like and prefer different things about golf courses and one persons rubbish might be another's feast.

And so - I've never played a course I found dull and boring.  It's the challenge of playing golf that I enjoy - regardless of the course.


----------



## delc (Aug 6, 2016)

Sorry Crown Golf, but both courses at Sherfield Oaks near Basingstoke. The Waterloo course in particular is like playing across several farmer's fields.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 6, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Rutland County GC. Like many new courses, it needs years for the trees to mature. It's just golf in a big field.
		
Click to expand...


Going to disagree 100% there, its a club thats doing things right. Easy to join, well cut areas off the fairway. Decent enough layout without being too hard. No silly holes or silly tees.

It does club golf well and there should be more clubs like it.


----------



## stevek1969 (Aug 6, 2016)

HDID Kenny said:



			Mods surely this thread should be closed immediately given the president set with the 'Scotscraig' thread?
		
Click to expand...

A bit cheeky you making that post Kenny as you were on of the lads that said it was poor, a bit cheeky as well considering you get Scotscraig for nowt in the winter when your course is on temps


----------



## GB72 (Aug 6, 2016)

ScienceBoy said:



			Going to disagree 100% there, its a club thats doing things right. Easy to join, well cut areas off the fairway. Decent enough layout without being too hard. No silly holes or silly tees.

It does club golf well and there should be more clubs like it.
		
Click to expand...

Must get up there at some stage. Lived down the road but played Greetham Valley and Rutland Water then moved a little further north with Stoke Rochford and Belton Park. Now Burghleigh Park is a course that underwhelmed me considering how highly it is thought of by the members.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Aug 6, 2016)

stevek1969 said:



			A bit cheeky you making that post Kenny as you were on of the lads that said it was poor, a bit cheeky as well considering you get Scotscraig for nowt in the winter when your course is on temps
		
Click to expand...

Steve, I said your greens were awful, which they were IMO (and others) you had the opportunity to defend them or at least give an explanation as to why they were not at there best, you chose not to but instead threw the dummy. This thread is also inviting criticism of other courses in which some forumers are members. To close the Scotscraig thread but leave this one running doesn't make sense.
For what it's worth I felt the 'midden' comment was out of order, however it was set up for a bite and you bit. 
P.s. No course is beyond criticism and neither they should be, if I feel unjust criticism I will defend it, that said l played on winter greens once this winter and that was due to a heavy frost, Glenbervie has spent a lot of money on drainage to all greens over the last 3 years and it's paid off. Perhaps you should take the courtesy afforded you and play the course, you might be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 6, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Mersey valley did it for me.


Played it myself on winter and nearly lost the will to live.     I can usually play for hours on any course and be happy but Mersey valley pushed me to the edge.


Maybe if it wasn't winter it might not have been sombad but I was bored senseless.
		
Click to expand...

One of our guys played in a seniors open there a few weeks back Gaz. Said it had come on loads and the owner had invested Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£

It's literally 3 minutes from my door and Â£350 a year cheaper than my gaff which is 20/30 mins from my door. I've never played it, but am gonna have a look before the Summers out...


----------



## stevek1969 (Aug 6, 2016)

HDID Kenny said:



			Steve, I said your greens were awful, which they were IMO (and others) you had the opportunity to defend them or at least give an explanation as to why they were not at there best, you chose not to but instead threw the dummy. This thread is also inviting criticism of other courses in which some forumers are members. To close the Scotscraig thread but leave this one running doesn't make sense.
For what it's worth I felt the 'midden' comment was out of order, however it was set up for a bite and you bit. 
P.s. No course is beyond criticism and neither they should be, if I feel unjust criticism I will defend it, that said l played on winter greens once this winter and that was due to a heavy frost, Glenbervie has spent a lot of money on drainage to all greens over the last 3 years and it's paid off. Perhaps you should take the courtesy afforded you and play the course, you might be pleasantly surprised.
		
Click to expand...

Your greens must be Augusta then Kenny as there is nothing wrong with our greens bar being on the slow side, i think you'll find i didn't spit my dummy out as you put it as not one of you who slagged it bothered to PM me to ask anything about it.

I will and not one of our lads will play your course again after the way 4 of our lads were treated when they went down to play, couldn't get any food  and found the greens had been hollow tinned and they weren't told that when they booked it, when they complained to the pro his reply was your getting it for nowt anyway it took Dennis McQuade to come to our club and apologise and offer the lads another game but the damage was done, but i didn't come o a Golf Forum and rip your course up for that now did i , no you don't do that.

That reciprocal only suits your club and FairPlay to them for getting it . So i take it you won't be playing it in the winter then if its that bad.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 6, 2016)

Robobum said:



			South Cerney GC.

I could not describe one single hole more than a hour after playing there.
		
Click to expand...

I played there some time back and they had a Portacabin for a club house. Second time (and last)  they had one but as you say theres nothing memorable about the course.  Must be easy as I won the Comp


----------



## HankMarvin (Aug 6, 2016)

stevek1969 said:



			Your greens must be Augusta then Kenny as there is nothing wrong with our greens bar being on the slow side, i think you'll find i didn't spit my dummy out as you put it as not one of you who slagged it bothered to PM me to ask anything about it.

I will and not one of our lads will play your course again after the way 4 of our lads were treated when they went down to play, couldn't get any food  and found the greens had been hollow tinned and they weren't told that when they booked it, when they complained to the pro his reply was your getting it for nowt anyway it took Dennis McQuade to come to our club and apologise and offer the lads another game but the damage was done, but i didn't come o a Golf Forum and rip your course up for that now did i , no you don't do that.

That reciprocal only suits your club and FairPlay to them for getting it . So i take it you won't be playing it in the winter then if its that bad.
		
Click to expand...

I played Glenbervie last week with a couple of members & it was really good so can't see why you think that they got the best deal after reading the comments from forum members in regards to Scotscaig. If I also remember you slated your own courses catering saying it was to expensive & that you & your mates never used it and instead went go a local pub.


----------



## stevek1969 (Aug 6, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			I played Glenbervie last week with a couple of members & it was really good so can't see why you think that they got the best deal after reading the comments from forum members in regards to Scotscaig. If I also remember you slated your own courses catering saying it was to expensive & that you & your mates never used it and instead went go a local pub.
		
Click to expand...

So Bomber or Hank Marvin or what ever your called these days can you play Glenbervie all year round with no mats and winter greens / and when did you play Scotscraig last , yes its expensive and no i don't use


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 6, 2016)

Lydd. Never ever again


----------



## HankMarvin (Aug 6, 2016)

stevek1969 said:



			So Bomber or Hank Marvin or what ever your called these days can you play Glenbervie all year round with no mats and winter greens / and when did you play Scotscraig last , yes its expensive and no i don't use
		
Click to expand...

No idea what the first part is about. I have only played Glenbervie once this year which was last week & found it good, never played Scotscraig for a few years now so can't comment on it other than what I have read on here.


----------



## Canmore (Aug 6, 2016)

Sandown, Hoebridge Shey Course


----------



## KenL (Aug 6, 2016)

To not enjoy the Old Course is blasphemy ;-)

I had a wonderful experience playing there.  Paired with 2 Canadians who were delightful and was round in 4 hours.  Loved it and desperate to go back soon.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 6, 2016)

bobmac said:



			Links courses
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with this. Would far rather be out on an average inland course rather than any of the top links courses.


----------



## BesCumber (Aug 6, 2016)

Having real trouble fathoming the bitching between a guitar playing geordie bricklayer and two members of two of the finest golf courses I've had the pleasure of playing. Still it takes allsorts I suppose. 

Back on track. I wasn't a big fan of Boysnope a few years ago. Very flat and rather boring.
Had potential though, perhaps I'll give it another try in few more years. :thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 6, 2016)

BesCumber said:



			Having real trouble fathoming the bitching between a guitar playing geordie bricklayer and two members of two of the finest golf courses I've had the pleasure of playing. Still it takes allsorts I suppose. 

Back on track. I wasn't a big fan of Boysnope a few years ago. Very flat and rather boring.
Had potential though, perhaps I'll give it another try in few more years. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Not played it for.... 8 years? Not one I'd rush back to.


----------



## BesCumber (Aug 6, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Not played it for.... 8 years? Not one I'd rush back to.
		
Click to expand...

Like me, I'm hoping it matures with age.. :lol:  :cheers:


----------



## HankMarvin (Aug 6, 2016)

KenL said:



			To not enjoy the Old Course is blasphemy ;-)

I had a wonderful experience playing there.  Paired with 2 Canadians who were delightful and was round in 4 hours.  Loved it and desperate to go back soon.
		
Click to expand...

Well said, if you don't or didn't enjoy The Old Course then you must have had a bad day. Takes a lot of beating for more than just your golf


----------



## Canmore (Aug 6, 2016)

Didn't enjoy the Old Course?

Truly unbelievable - who cannot feel the history as you walk around - not just the Swilken Bridge - but the large double greens, treacherous bunkers and the road hole.


----------



## Yer Maw (Aug 6, 2016)

Links is great golf on courses that can sometimes lack the prettiness of parkland, but the golf is so much better. Great turf, huge variety of lies due to the undulations, no winter greens or plugged balls, spongy fairways, massive pitch marks to repair on greens. Bunkers are proper traps.
That said there are uninspiring and great courses of all types but to lump all links or parkland courses etc into one forgettable experience bracket is very shortsighted and limiting ones experience of all the great varieties available for us to play.


----------



## paddyc (Aug 6, 2016)

My course at Girton, Cambridge is a bit bland with no standout holes, upside is its 5 mins away. 

Love links courses btw.


----------



## paddyc (Aug 6, 2016)

Notice pokerjoke has not been on slating the Marquess.Have to say though I did find the Duchess at Woburn a little repetitive with many holes being similar no fairways bunkers probably didn't help that it started tipping down after 13 holes


----------



## SammmeBee (Aug 7, 2016)

The new Royal Ascot? The old one was classy......


----------



## Oohmeoldbacksknackered (Aug 7, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Lydd. Never ever again
		
Click to expand...

Only one mention of this?

&#128558;


----------



## woody69 (Aug 7, 2016)

IanM said:



			Ogbourne Downs near Swindon... Decent views over the downs, but you play the same hole loads of times.. 3 or 4 holes in the middle of the course are the same hole.  8 and 7 are the same, 9 and 18 are the same...    Zzzzzz


Carswell.... On the A420 between Swindon and Oxford.  A old farmers field.  Best left as such.  (Sorry...no offence intended...but zzzzzzzz)
		
Click to expand...

You must be very hard to please. Ogbourne has some fantastic holes. Undulating greens, elevated tees, par 3's across valleys etc but because 4 holes are fairly samey it's "dull"? I must have simple tastes!


----------



## IainP (Aug 7, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm not a fan of dissing courses.  You just don't know how hard the members are working to make the course as good as possible and reading that others might think it rubbish or that puts people off from playing it is I feel a bit unfair and could easily be disheartening.  Besides - we all like and prefer different things about golf courses and one persons rubbish might be another's feast.

And so - I've never played a course I found dull and boring.  It's the challenge of playing golf that I enjoy - regardless of the course.
		
Click to expand...

Good post.
Sure I recall a GM feature where one GM staffer had very much this view - looking for a challenge in every course, and another GM staffer had a more uncompromising view.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 7, 2016)

Captainron said:



			If this thread is closed because someone is not a fan of a certain golf course then I will be very disappointed. 

I would never return to Ecclestone Park. Found it poorly kept, overly full and pretty dull. I know a forumer is a member there but I am allowed to say my piece. He might not agree with me but you couldn't get me back there again
		
Click to expand...

Your bang on about eccleston.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 7, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Your bang on about eccleston.
		
Click to expand...

I had a proper hole in one there, on the 4th hole. 

Do you agree with Louise about childwall?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 7, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I had a proper hole in one there, on the 4th hole. 

Do you agree with Louise about childwall?
		
Click to expand...

A hole in one is a hole in one....... 

She makes some relevant points but there are worse about than child wall. It's too flat though.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 7, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			A hole in one is a hole in one....... 

She makes some relevant points but there are worse about than child wall. It's too flat though.
		
Click to expand...

 you still owe me a pint for yours....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 7, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



 you still owe me a pint for yours....
		
Click to expand...

WIth my type of hole in one, shouldn't it be a half?


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 7, 2016)

Woolton is the worst private course in Liverpool.   glorified muni.



Its too short and holes seem to be on top of one another.     not my kind of course at all.    decent hole or two but not my cuppa at all.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 8, 2016)

The Belfry.  Dull as ditchwater.  I also found Walton Heath very dull which I appreciate is bordering on the blasphemous.

Links golf?  Heaven.


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 8, 2016)

woody69 said:



			You must be very hard to please. Ogbourne has some fantastic holes. Undulating greens, elevated tees, par 3's across valleys etc but because 4 holes are fairly samey it's "dull"? I must have simple tastes!
		
Click to expand...

Ogbourne should be filled in and flattened. Its the one golf course that i would probably rather stay at home than go and play. awful golf course


----------



## Marshy77 (Aug 8, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Rudding Park near Harrogate. Hotel course, very bland. Lots of up and down holes with no real shape.
		
Click to expand...

Really? Played it a few times now and enjoyed it every time. Few holes that are up and down but generally find it pretty varied.


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 8, 2016)

Rhos-on-Sea in North Wales, very flat, nothing really exciting about the entire course.

Royal Musselburgh.  I played this earlier this year and was totally underwhelmed by it.  I have no idea how it got to 19th in the Top 100 Scottish courses as, apart from the impressive clubhouse, it really didn't do a lot for me.  

I terms of the style of course, I would put Parkland courses as my least favourite.


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 8, 2016)

Robster59 said:



			Rhos-on-Sea in North Wales, very flat, nothing really exciting about the entire course.
		
Click to expand...

Oh right, will report back as playing there later this month.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 8, 2016)

Robster59 said:



*Rhos-on-Sea in North Wales, very flat, nothing really exciting about the entire course.*

Royal Musselburgh.  I played this earlier this year and was totally underwhelmed by it.  I have no idea how it got to 19th in the Top 100 Scottish courses as, apart from the impressive clubhouse, it really didn't do a lot for me.  

I terms of the style of course, I would put Parkland courses as my least favourite.
		
Click to expand...

The carvery is worth going for though:whoo:


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 8, 2016)

Hesketh.

Perhaps not helped by the quality of its neighbours.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 8, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Hesketh.

Perhaps not helped by the quality of its neighbours.
		
Click to expand...

I'd have to disagree, even though I'm not a fan of it mainly over the road holes, the holes around the clubhouse are good.

It's certainly not  a Â£80 track.


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 8, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			The carvery is worth going for though:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Cool :thup: although think were in for bacon rolls before and two course meal after.


----------



## IanG (Aug 8, 2016)

Robster59 said:



			Royal Musselburgh.  I played this earlier this year and was totally underwhelmed by it.  I have no idea how it got to 19th in the Top 100 Scottish courses as, apart from the impressive clubhouse, it really didn't do a lot for me.
		
Click to expand...

Strange - I've played there a couple of times and definitely would't put it in the 'dull and boring' category of this thread. Nor is is anywhere near number 19 in Scotland - doubt it would make the top 50. Don't know which list had it as 19th but that's way out.


----------



## woody69 (Aug 8, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Ogbourne should be filled in and flattened. Its the one golf course that i would probably rather stay at home than go and play. awful golf course
		
Click to expand...

You find it too hard then?


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 8, 2016)

It's hard because it's not fair. Hit the fairway, end up in the rough. hit the rough, end up in the fairway. Awful. Just like most of the courses around Swindon.


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 8, 2016)

IanG said:



			Strange - I've played there a couple of times and definitely would't put it in the 'dull and boring' category of this thread. Nor is is anywhere near number 19 in Scotland - doubt it would make the top 50. Don't know which list had it as 19th but that's way out.
		
Click to expand...

Horses for courses I guess but it just didn't knock my socks off. 
Here's the link, it's actually listed as 18th.  I still can't figure out why.
http://www.top100golfcourses.co.uk/golf-course/royal-musselburgh


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 8, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I'd have to disagree, even though I'm not a fan of it mainly over the road holes, the holes around the clubhouse are good.

It's certainly not  a Â£80 track.
		
Click to expand...

I think that was it. The ones on the sea-side of the road were so dull I lost interest.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Aug 8, 2016)

Robster59 said:



			Horses for courses I guess but it just didn't knock my socks off. 
Here's the link, it's actually listed as 18th.  I still can't figure out why.
http://www.top100golfcourses.co.uk/golf-course/royal-musselburgh

Click to expand...

Pretty sure that's 18th in Lothian, 99th in Scotland.


----------



## IanG (Aug 8, 2016)

Robster59 said:



			Horses for courses I guess but it just didn't knock my socks off. 
Here's the link, it's actually listed as 18th.  I still can't figure out why.
http://www.top100golfcourses.co.uk/golf-course/royal-musselburgh

Click to expand...

It's 18th in Lothian on that list, 99th in Scotland - which is about right.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 9, 2016)

One I don't enjoy and find long and uninspiring is Tylney Park and lo my club captain has picked me for the club match there on Saturday. That said its three or four years since my last visit and so it may have improved and I'll go there in a positive and open mindset


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 9, 2016)

HDID Kenny said:



			Pretty sure that's 18th in Lothian, 99th in Scotland.
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes, my apologies.


----------



## woody69 (Aug 9, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			It's hard because it's not fair. Hit the fairway, end up in the rough. hit the rough, end up in the fairway. Awful. Just like most of the courses around Swindon.
		
Click to expand...

I agree there are some awful courses around Swindon, but I certainly wouldn't call Ogbourne dull. It's a good test, some tough holes, topped with great views and the wind to contend with. Dull and boring it certainly isn't IMVHO. Of course that doesn't mean people won't hate it!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 9, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			One I don't enjoy and find long and uninspiring is Tylney Park and lo my club captain has picked me for the club match there on Saturday. That said its three or four years since my last visit and so it may have improved and I'll go there in a positive and open mindset
		
Click to expand...

Played Tylney Park last year and overall enjoyed it


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 9, 2016)

IanG said:



			It's 18th in Lothian on that list, 99th in Scotland - which is about right.
		
Click to expand...

Can't even agree that it's 18th in the lothians. No way it's better than duddingston, for example.


----------



## IanG (Aug 9, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Can't even agree that it's 18th in the lothians. No way it's better than duddingston, for example.
		
Click to expand...

Point taken, I was really referring roughly speaking to the 99th in Scotland number. Duddingston seems out of place on that list going by what I've heard, should be up around Mortonhall territory.


----------



## drewster (Aug 10, 2016)

The Wensum course at Wensum Valley is particularly dull in my opinion. It's long for longs sake just to give it a "championship" tag. Likewise , sorry Swanny, but i've never found The Essex particularly interesting or appealing.


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 10, 2016)

I've played many courses that I wouldn't pay full whack on, but never, ever played a game on a course I wouldn't return to for free or at a discount.  

I'd probably enjoy playing golf on a council football pitch if they put 18 holes on it though.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 10, 2016)

paddyc said:



			My course at Girton, Cambridge is a bit bland with no standout holes, upside is its 5 mins away. 

Love links courses btw.
		
Click to expand...

I was a little disappointed by Girton. It has a good first few holes but after that nothing... 18 was nice though.

I would rather go to Lakeside Lodge than Girton.


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 10, 2016)

whats the course where the Titleist fitting centre is? the was such a bad golf course, i went home after 9 holes.


----------



## IanG (Aug 10, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			whats the course where the Titleist fitting centre is? the was such a bad golf course, i went home after 9 holes.
		
Click to expand...

Kingsacre - can get VERY soggy.


----------



## Val (Aug 10, 2016)

IanG said:



			Kingsacre - can get VERY soggy.
		
Click to expand...

I think he maybe referring to the one in England which I think is St Ives


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Aug 10, 2016)

The Oxfordshire - a bland slog!


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 10, 2016)

Val said:



			I think he maybe referring to the one in England which I think is St Ives
		
Click to expand...

That's the one. Awful


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 10, 2016)

mikejohnchapman said:



			The Oxfordshire - a bland slog!
		
Click to expand...

Clearly a joke. Great modern golf course


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 10, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Clearly a joke. Great modern golf course
		
Click to expand...

Must admit Sam I find it very dull tbh and very bland - but it's one of those type of golf courses that if you like modern layouts with man made lakes etc will enjoy it.


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 10, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Must admit Sam I find it very dull tbh and very bland - but it's one of those type of golf courses that if you like modern layouts with man made lakes etc will enjoy it.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I'm a fan of modern stadium courses, but don't see how it can be seen as dull. Some of the holes are exceptional


----------



## Three (Aug 10, 2016)

ScienceBoy said:



			I was a little disappointed by Girton. It has a good first few holes but after that nothing... 18 was nice though.

I would rather go to Lakeside Lodge than Girton.
		
Click to expand...

Worse than Cromwell??


----------



## Three (Aug 10, 2016)

mikejohnchapman said:



			The Oxfordshire - a bland slog!
		
Click to expand...

Are you on drugs?


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 10, 2016)

Courses that go straight up and straight back down fairways.

Courses you can hit the ball wild off the tee and still have a shot at the green


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 10, 2016)

paddyc said:



			Notice pokerjoke has not been on slating the Marquess.Have to say though I did find the Duchess at Woburn a little repetitive with many holes being similar no fairways bunkers probably didn't help that it started tipping down after 13 holes
		
Click to expand...

Sorry just seen this.

To be fair I didn't find the Marquess dull and boring I believe I mentioned it was in a very poor state when we played it.
To be honest I was so angry with the condition I cant remember one hole so maybe it is dull and boring.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 10, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Clearly a joke. Great modern golf course
		
Click to expand...

I disagree. I find a little samey and not that interesting. In good nick whenever I've been there but it's not a course that quickens my pulse


----------



## macca64 (Aug 10, 2016)

Robobum said:



			That's a big shout to compare to Burford!

Been a long time since I played carswell - it used to be easier to stop a ball in the car park as the Tarmac was softer!!

Without having been back it often surprises me that it's remained open. Fair dos if it's been improved.
		
Click to expand...

Must agree as a member of Burford, but I will say played Carswell last week and greens especially were a improvement to wot they were


----------



## IainP (Aug 10, 2016)

macca64 said:



			Must agree as a member of Burford, but I will say played Carswell last week and greens especially were a improvement to wot they were
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear macca. To be fair robo took this thread off topic, on quality of greens not many will be close to Burford. But this was about "dull & boring", is that how you found last week?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 11, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Courses you can hit the ball wild off the tee and still have a shot at the green
		
Click to expand...

So the Old Course in St Andrews then, aim as far left off the tee as you want and you'll be fine and have a shot to the green. And that goes for a lot of other links courses as well.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 11, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			So the Old Course in St Andrews then, aim as far left off the tee as you want and you'll be fine and have a shot to the green. And that goes for a lot of other links courses as well.
		
Click to expand...

Does it? Might be trueish on several holes on the old course, it's been so long since I played it I don't remember, but I can't think of a single other links course I've played where that tactic will result in anything other than lots of lost balls and a massive score.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 11, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Does it? Might be trueish on several holes on the old course, it's been so long since I played it I don't remember, but I can't think of a single other links course I've played where that tactic will result in anything other than lots of lost balls and a massive score.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, if you tried that tactic at any of the links courses up here, it would simple result in lots of lost balls.

in fact i can't think of a single links that this would work, apart from a few holes on the old course.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 11, 2016)

Wellshurst GC in Sussex.
Fairways like football pitches.


----------



## Oohmeoldbacksknackered (Aug 11, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Wellshurst GC in Sussex.
Fairways like football pitches.
		
Click to expand...

There's a lot of faults with Wellshurst but it's not particularly boring.
Overpriced and short - far too many short doglegs, but with some fantastic views.
Definitely played worse over the years.

There's a course on the A25 near Oxted. Was set up as a nice 9 holer and they squeezed a second nine in. Straight up and down parallel holes most of them.
You start off enjoying it and end up losing the will to live.
Ring any bells with anyone?


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 11, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			So the Old Course in St Andrews then, aim as far left off the tee as you want and you'll be fine and have a shot to the green. And that goes for a lot of other links courses as well.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly worked for me on many of the holes at St Andrews. That and laying up off the tee made the Old Course very easy to play.


----------



## KenL (Aug 11, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Certainly worked for me on many of the holes at St Andrews. That and laying up off the tee made the Old Course very easy to play.
		
Click to expand...

Old Course very easy?  Tell us your score then? I scored 82.  I made a few tactical errors by putting the ball in the wrong place.  Remember that you probably played off forward tees to keep things moving.

At 1 and 18 you can hit left but don't remember that being the case too often.


----------



## guest100718 (Aug 11, 2016)

Any course with lots of blind tee shots .


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 11, 2016)

KenL said:



			Old Course very easy?  Tell us your score then? I scored 82.  I made a few tactical errors by putting the ball in the wrong place.  Remember that you probably played off forward tees to keep things moving.

At 1 and 18 you can hit left but don't remember that being the case too often.
		
Click to expand...

76. A breezy day in April, down wind going out. I think the 9th is the first hole where the safe line is to the right. There's plenty of course guides that say safe left, tiger line right. And coming back in, as you know, there's OOB down the right. The only bunker I visited was Hell bunker, after flushing the lay up.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 11, 2016)

Oohmeoldbacksknackered said:



			There's a lot of faults with Wellshurst but it's not particularly boring.
*Definitely played worse over the years.*

Click to expand...

I dread to think where


----------



## irip (Aug 11, 2016)

Cooden beech for me.

The course was good but the company was awful


----------



## macca64 (Aug 11, 2016)

IainP said:



			Good to hear macca. To be fair robo took this thread off topic, on quality of greens not many will be close to Burford. But this was about "dull & boring", is that how you found last week?
		
Click to expand...

Only the way I played, bored with duck hook and my dull short game ! &#128513;


----------



## richart (Aug 11, 2016)

guest100718 said:



			Any course with lots of blind tee shots .
		
Click to expand...

 Totally agree, Royal County Down is totally dull and boring.


----------



## guest100718 (Aug 11, 2016)

richart said:



			Totally agree, Royal County Down is totally dull and boring.
		
Click to expand...

Is it.  Never played there.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 11, 2016)

guest100718 said:



			Is it.  Never played there.
		
Click to expand...

No, it's not. That was the point.


----------



## guest100718 (Aug 11, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			No, it's not. That was the point.
		
Click to expand...

Yes  i guessed it was some pathetic dig.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Aug 11, 2016)

The Cromwell course at Abbotsley; Saffron Walden; Five Lakes; and Barkway are all totally forgettable.


----------



## arnieboy (Aug 11, 2016)

Hollingbury in Sussex, very poorly maintained and scrotes nipping out from the trees to nick your ball.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Aug 11, 2016)

Tarkus1212 said:



			The Cromwell course at Abbotsley; Saffron Walden; Five Lakes; and Barkway are all totally forgettable.
		
Click to expand...

Actually I don't mean Saffron Walden, I mean Haverhill - apologies if anyone was offended.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 11, 2016)

After a couple of days away I find it rather disappointing that this is still going.


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 26, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			The carvery is worth going for though:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Indeed it is  and the cheesecake for afters even more so .

Found the course ok, it is what it is  Not overly long and yes flat , hit the fairways and you'll be rewarded as we biffed our Oppos 6 and 5  who weren't hitting them


----------

